# Unknown fish



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone ever seen a fish that looks like this Creek Chub? We have a spring fed creek which is crystal clear on some family property (Okaloosa County). There is a really deep hole in one spot and it's like looking down into an aquarium. It's always been fish in there but today I saw several fish (same species) I did not recognize and have never seen them in there before. There were two or three of these fish acting as if they were protect a bed, chasing all the other fish around. Dropped a fly in but they never looked twice at it.

I'm not positive this is what they were but they looked like this.

http://fishesofboneyardcreek.weebly.com/creek-chub.html


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Could the be fry from the most recent bedding season?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Usually in the creeks around here, you get an in-ie, not a chub.....a little cold!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Think it is a Rainbow shiner or darter? Creeks are full of them. I'm pretty sure there the same family. I have always called them rainbow minnows​


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Usually in the creeks around here, you get an in-ie, not a chub.....a little cold!




Well that's just gross! True but gross


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bass


----------

